# DIY Warre style design question



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

flibbidy_dibbidy said:


> The frames are 1 inch deep


I'd default to 1/2" inch.
That should be sufficient based on what I know from my messing about.
1/2" top bar (if not defective) easily holds the weight of loaded deep Lang frame and more.

I have similar hex swarm traps - a bit too much hassle with them (when relocating the swarms).
I got these for free so not complaining.

Otherwise not worth the hassle - close enough performance can be achieved using square structures (in terms of energy efficiency - IF that is the concern). Otherwise bees don't care.

If insisting to build custom vertical hives, I'd focus on square hives instead (just make the walls thick enough if concerned with the insulation/thermal mass).


----------



## flibbidy_dibbidy (12 mo ago)

Good to know. Been reading your stuff and will probably give the Layens a whirl too. Want to try a few different styles and see which one I prefer. There is certainly an appeal to those Ukrainian hives you show off. Thanks


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

flibbidy_dibbidy said:


> Good to know. Been reading your stuff and will probably give the Layens a whirl too. Want to try a few different styles and see which one I prefer. There is certainly an appeal to those Ukrainian hives you show off. Thanks


But certainly vertical hives have their own strong appeal.
I am into building more vertical hives - compatible to my long hives, btw (picture).
Compatibility is a must (where anything non-square becomes a major issue).


----------

